# Hello im new



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi my name is niki i have 3 cats..... salem, toulouse, minnie. salem is black and he is 3 years old. Toulouse is a maine **** cat and is 4 years old. Minnie is pure white, and she is around 4 years old (not quite sure on age).

I am 19 and i am engaged to be married next year my fiancee is tony and he is 22.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Niki! Post pictures of your kitties soon, they sound very cute :wink:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! We'd love to see lots of pics of your crew in the "Meet My Kitty" section!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi, I'm Kathryn, welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. You will love it here. Cant wait to see pixs of your kitties


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to CF Niki!

Dan


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Niki! It's great to have you and your furry family! Enjoy the forums!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Niki, Salem, Toulouse, Minnie.  Hope to see you around the boards. Please post tons of pictures.


----------

